# Pictures of aquatraders 48" $300 MH system



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.marcelog.net/RT/


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow, makes a big diffarance.


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

That is a good price, keep us posted on the performance.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks like it might be a rip-off,
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=4186426#post4186426


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Ya pays yer money and takes yer chances... 

I do not have first hand experience with either the seller or the product 

Thats said. 

Having read quite a bit about the seller and the product I have this gut feeling, and those that know me know there is a lot of gut to feel. 

The seller has changed names multiple times on ebay. That in it's self is not a huge matter, but one does wonder why a seller would lose a built up reputation for a new name, unless there were issues. 

Warranty on the products is 30 days from the day the invoice is printed. Hopefully they print and ship the same day and it gets to you quickly. They do sell an extended Warranty but only for a 6 mo period. This by it's self again is no big deal. 

The reports I have read on the packing for shipping say it leaves quite a bit to be desired. It was described as cut up boxes taped to make a shell to ship in. 

The website has no contact information, no phone #, no street address. Could be an oversite by a web designer. 

The "actinic" bulbs are merely a white bulb painted blue. Who cares right, we don't need no stinkin actinic for the plants anyway. 

T5 bulbs are a non standard size. 

There are no replacement bulbs listed for sale on the site. How do I replace a burnt out bulb? 

Each one of these taken by themselves is not a huge issue, but when you look at all the facts in one place at one time it becomes one of those things that make you go "hmmmm". 

Again, I have no first hand knowledge of the company nor of their products, just a cynical eye and a nose for the facts. 

One last thing...are the products UL or CSA listed?


----------



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

Aquatraders are located not too far from me (Millbrae, I think). Went there once, and was not too impressed- other than the dirt cheap prices. If you buy at the store there NO warranty period inlcuded with the products, though you can purchase one extra. When you buy something electrical, they take it out of the box first to make sure that it works... 

They also have some fresh and marine fish in a back warehouse type area. I felt badly for them (the fish), as they were all in bare tanks with nowhere to hide or any concessions made for their comfort. 

Needless to say, I won't be going back there.


----------

